# 여보세요



## Hyperpolyglot

I know that 여보세요 is hello when talking on the phone, but is it a question form? Is it "여보세요." or "여보세요?"


----------



## mink-shin

I'd use it in both ways.


----------



## Multilate

Yeah it's like the difference between 'Hello.' and 'Hello?'


----------



## kornglish

it doesn't matter, both are possible. 
there is no ANY difference between them. people doesn't even differentiate.


----------

